# Suprecur Nasal Spray and Citalopram



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi

I am am on day 3 of taking my nasal spray, on day 1 I had had stomach cramps & felt sick and now I have diarrhoea.

I have used this nasal spray before and not had any side effects - could this be due to taking Citalopram and if so is it safe continue on the spray?

I have had the normal winter vomiting virus on 28Dec and recovered well so I am assuming that my symptoms are being caused by the spray.

I look forward to your response.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi langdj,

Given that symptoms have started shortly after taking the spray then it is possible it is caused by the spray. All the things you describe are listed as possible side effects. You can get nausea and diarrhoea with citalopram too, although it is less likely to happen if you have already been taking this for some time. It is safe to take both of them together as they don't interact with each other, although they do have some of the same side effects listed.

If it doesn't resolve then I would check it out with your clinic.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

